# Hot Work Permit



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody using these?




http://www.townofpalmbeach.com/webfiles/PZB/Fire/Hot Work Permit.pdf


----------



## sfplumbing (May 10, 2011)

The only time I had to use this hot work permit was when I did some commercial work at a nearby international airport .They had a water line leak that needed to be repaired at one of the restaurants near one of the terminals.I never heard about one of these permits until I was about to start this job.This was about 6 years ago and have not needed one of these permits since...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

We used them working at the local Martin Marretta plant. And a Verizon building.


----------



## PlumbersSanJose (May 22, 2011)

Not I.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Always needed one when working on a military building. Includes grinding or welding. The base fire department issues them out.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I am a FDNY certified, cons. firegaurd/torch operator and then also a, construction use flammable gas cutting/welding/jewelry trade 
None of those are required for for b tank or mapp gas only oxy acetaline torch 

I was told to get these so osha can't give you a problem at the day of our practical master exam, so we all got these certs but I think it was a load 

The only thing I could find regarding hot work was this 
http://www.google.com/m/url?ei=V4jY...YQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNH1E4zOd6DRY5kcg3SBsystDvXCAQ


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Not for quite a few years. But almost everyday when I worked for Monsanto in the R&D labs. Every lab building had pyro alarms. If you set one off w/out a hot work permit, your teet was in the wringer.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Some commercial accounts we have require them. 

They want it pulled when we are using ANY open flame.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

All jobs I do out at the coal terminals at the port requires it for anything from grinding to soldering, then have to do a fire watch every 30 minutes for the next 3 hours... Even when working in the offices.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Every single time I fire up my torch at my day job (oxy acetylene)


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Last week at a Revenue Canada building. Gov't bldgs, hospitals, universities. Had to do a 4 hour fire watch at UBCO, even when it was in a completely noncombustable area. Usually a 1 hour fire watch.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Almost every day. I mostly work at coal burning power plants. Firewatches add considerably to the cost of work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This hot work permit was the first one for me. In order to replace an old gate valve on a 4th floor condo, I had to pull a hot work permit from the fire dept. in addition to a plumbing permit from the bldg. dept.

Then, the condo unit will be re-modeled. For that, there needs to be a demo permit and then the GC (whoever he may be) pulls his master permit, and then I need another permit listing me as the sub-contractor for the re-model.

The owner of the condo is hiring me directly for his re-model. He is a customer of mine. His estate manager calls me to repair all the plumbing problems at his rental properties. So I won't be having to deal with a GC to get my prices approved or paid...:clap:

I don't mind the hot work permit. I am happy to comply with the local authorities, but I know that not all licensed plumbing companies are pulling them. And forget the handy-hacks.

The fire marshal told me they may pop in for a look-see. But they mainly want to know the where-abouts of work being done with open flames. 

He said a worse case scenario would be if after plumber solders in the wall, patches wall and leaves, if a fire should occur in that wall, the arriving fire dept. will not know the exact location of where the point of origin was for the blaze without a hot work permit detailing that information. But with a hot work permit detailing the location of the hot work, let's say in the basement near W/H, then the fire dept. at least has a location to zero in on.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow,
you have a municipal hot work. That's a new one on me. The ones I deal with are site specific. Some plants provide a firewatch, others make you go through their training to be qualified, and some have a 3rd party qualify you.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never seen one required by a local government unless it was on their property. Lots of customers I've worked for have required them. I always find it amusing when I'm billing them for 2 hours of working on an estimate for another customer while I'm sitting "firewatch" after repairing a 3/4" cold water line. That pipe is cool as soon as I turn the water on, but I'll bill another $200 for sitting there if you want me to.


----------

